# i need female insight



## saggan (Mar 3, 2010)

my wife dose this to me on a almost regular basis id like to know if its a common thing.

she comes home from work we flirt a little play a little and she says to me we should have sex later ( after the kids go to bed) 
then when later rolls around she is too tired, goes to bed early , or just isnt in the mood any more, she is alwase appologetic but its almost to the point where i dont even belive her anymore when she talks to me in this way im starting to feel lied to


----------



## pokergirl007 (Mar 17, 2010)

YES.... for me anyways... our compromise was to find time earlier in the evening..... and thats worked for us.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

why dont you tell her to not say when she wants to have sex anymore, but to just come on to you when she does.


----------



## saggan (Mar 3, 2010)

i have in the past and she will usaly take offence to it and clam up and not even be around me


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

this is not fair to you and she would not like it if you did it... 

ok have you tried to help by drying dishes when she washing them? or why wait till kids go to bed.. after they eat and are good watching tv or chilling in there rooms or out with friends (it is getting nice out there) go for a romp in the room... even if once a week.

when she starts to come on to you each time she does, say now?? or joke this time.>> please... i think she may not even see how many times she does do that and it gets old after awhile.


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

Nope...I haven't done that. It isn't fair. She may have good intentions, but she needs to keep them to herself unless she can follow thru.


----------



## saggan (Mar 3, 2010)

it almost seams to me that she is trying to talk her self into doing it but i dont know sad part is she cant or wont talk to me about anything but work and smalltalk stuff


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Be prepared for it. The next time she says it, have a neighbor lined up for the kids to go visit, and take them over there. Come back, take off your clothes (and hers) and take care of things. Before she's too tired.

What do YOU do to help with all the stuff that has to be done every night, btw?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

saggan said:


> it almost seams to me that she is trying to talk her self into doing it but i dont know sad part is she cant or wont talk to me about anything but work and smalltalk stuff


she doesnt feel emotionally connected to you then. maybe feeling emotionally connected to you is a big part of her feeling like she can have sex with you. but i dont know why she'd bring up sex if she doesnt even want it. 

do you know why she clams up? have you asked her? if she wont talk to you about anything other then superficial things its because she doesnt trust you with her emotions. if she doesnt trust you with her emotions then its highly unlikely she'll want to have sex with you.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd echo Blanca's post. I think perhaps you just need to really connect. Turn off the TV, turn off the computers, maybe sit down with a bottle of wine and just talk. Hold hands. Look her in the eyes. 

Create some remembrance of what it was that brought you two together in the first place, and then let what happens, happen.

Good luck.


----------



## cody5 (Sep 2, 2009)

I've found that a loveless, sexless marriage is A LOT easier to deal with than an intimate one. Just give up. That's what I did. My wife is much happier that way and I've got my internet porn when I need it. It's a win-win.


----------



## saggan (Mar 3, 2010)

im close to that lol


----------



## naojkat (Dec 1, 2009)

saggan said:


> im close to that lol



so with me... lol.. there are times that I am also is very tired to do that.. but i aplogizes to my husband and i also assure him that whenever he needs me next time, i am ready... we talked of it always.. He understands me also especially i am a housewife with three 2 kids and a baby.. i think communication is still the best medicine..


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

I think that maybe she is in the mood to when she says it. It's just that taking care of dinner, kids, clean up zaps that out of her by the time you get to bed.

Go to bed earlier, or maybe the next time she does it kiss her on the neck and say how about right now?


----------

